# Leftover Brisket (beef) Recipes



## scott in kc (Mar 6, 2006)

Thawed out the leftovers from my recent batch of burnt ends Saturday and used them to make one of the best batches of beef stew I've ever made. The rub and smoke added a little something extra to the mix and must have been a hit, it was all gone after lunch yesterday (having a 13 yr old boy around is great for a cook's ego 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 )

I also love leftover brisket in chili and in pasta sauce on rigatoni or penne.

How do you use up leftover brisket (or other beef)?


----------



## jlloyd99 (Mar 6, 2006)

One of my favorite second day meals is making sheperds pie.  It's one of my favorite busy day meals.  It's very versitle as well and is a great way to use up all those leftovers in the fridge.  You can use a variety of leftover meats such as roast, ground beef, meatloaf, steak, etc.  Throw in some veggies, gravy, and top with mashed taters, a pie crust or biscut dough, maby even a little cheese.  Walah! dinner in less than 30 minutes.  I know this is under the beef thread but maybe we should expand it to all repurposed leftovers.  It seems to be popping up here alot.  If anyones interested I have a great recipe for leftover salmon.


----------



## monty (Mar 7, 2006)

I happen to like meat pies. Both full size and smaller single serving size. Grind the meat, add some diced potatoes, some diced carrots, season to taste (diced onion, pepper, a dash of woorcestershire and maybe, just maybe a bit of garlic and ginger) and put betwixt a double pie crust and bake according to pie crust directions. (Anywhere from 350 to 375 from 45 to 60 minutes) I am, for once, cheating. The diced potatoes and carrots are canned and the pie crust is from the dairy cooler!
Be sure to lghtly butter the pie crust!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## willkat98 (Mar 10, 2006)

You mentioned my favorite KC, the chili, but leftover brisket (or beef roasts, etc) add that smokey goodness into alot of my leftover creations, such as:

Omlettes
Beans
Soup and Stews
Dirty Rice is also good with brisket cut up into it

And something like meat pies mentioned above, we call them Kapnini's which are finely chopped beef with bbq sauce baked into a folded over buscuit dough that's been flattened out. 

All of it, Good stuff.


----------



## 24kilo (Aug 1, 2008)

Cube your Beef, Pork ,Chick ,whatever, Add 3 TBLS Of salsa Verde per pound.

Juice of one lime
Stir to coat all the Chucks
Let set for 30 mins then Nuke till warm
Toppings 
Feta Cheese
Black Olives
Lettace
Avacodo dip

2 Med Avacodos
8 oz's sour cream
1 teaspoon Garlic Pwdr
1 teaspoon onion Pwdr
Salt to taste

Assembly

In 1/2 a Pita add Lettace, , Meat ,Dip , Feta , Olives, Squeeze a little more Lime on top and Eat
It goes Great With Canalope Cubes, It's a light, Tangy and Refreshing Meal. One of my Favroite Leftover Meals for smoked meats.

Yum Yum!!!!!!


----------



## walking dude (Aug 1, 2008)

why not dutch's enchilada's..........its a sticky here in Beef

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=3703


----------



## abelman (Aug 1, 2008)

I do some Asian Stir fry but the meat is already done so I just warm it up and in it goes:



I have also done some open faced sammies, they get broiled until the cheese just begins to brown. I put sauteed onions/mushrooms and such below the cheese:


----------



## supervman (Aug 1, 2008)

Abelman - 
Is that Udon? 
Looks too skinny. 
Angel hair?

My bad, I bet it's Rice stick w sesame oil and soy sauce.


----------



## coyote (Aug 1, 2008)

Ableman....those sammies look good..but just wonderin..left overs at your place.. I figured your crew to be on the feed plate like hound dogs..(LABS)lol..


----------



## abelman (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey guys, as for the pasta, those are rice noodles. Thin spagetti or regular for that matter works. We've done it with all 3 at one time or another and it good. Personally, I prefer the thinner stuff myself.

Coyote, as for leftovers, I "always" overcook or smoke in terms or quantity and then use the trusty vacuum sealer for these type of meals. When the Mrs is tired of chasing kids and I am not at my post on the smoker, this saves a lot of time and heartache. But you are right, the 4 legged kids get some to, so another reason to smoke too much. Nobody ever complains unless I screw it up and then only the two legged variety complain, LOL.

P.S. those sammies are the kids version in the back and the adult version in the front.


----------



## abelman (Aug 1, 2008)

Great idea Ken, I second it, for what that's worth.....


----------



## grothe (Aug 1, 2008)

This has been an issue since I've joined. Totally agree on this subject. Too much like work to read through all the different threads to find this recipes.


----------



## mustumpy (Aug 2, 2008)

left over brisket == guinness stew


----------

